# Snake enclosure pictures?



## Joe Xavier (Dec 2, 2006)

My Mexican black king and albino banana king snakes will be coming next month... thought I'd prepare some nice enclosures for them... any ideas? I'm not really feeling the wood chip design...



Mind posting your pictures here?


----------



## GailC (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't have any photos but both my corn snakes are in 10 gallon with aspen bedding, a hide and a wter dish. Once they are adults they will get moved into bigger cages with natural branches and some fake greenery. You would be best using the aspen, it cheap and easy to keep clean plus its safe and the snakes like to burrow in it.


----------



## AviculariaLover (Dec 2, 2006)

It depends how much you want to spend. I dont have a lot of money for fancy looking enclosures, but I splurged to get large cages so my snakes would have plenty of room (now that they're growing though, I'll need to get more). I tried nice looking woodchips but they held in too much humidity and two of my snakes got scale rot, from every kind of substrate I've tried, aspen shavings have been the best. Unless you want to go for really natural and use dirt, but that holds other potential issues. As long as the snakes have the basics for their needs they'll be fine, how pretty the cage is is only for your benefit. I make hides out of tissues boxes and shelves out of cardboard and duct tape... I've bought nicer, natural looking hides that they completely ignored! This summer I'm going to upgrade all my tanks, but will probably use natural elements, sticks and bark and such I find outside.

This is my ball python's tank... I had to get nice things from the pet store for my favorite baby  My boyfriend and I are going to build her a huge enclosure this summer.







I dont have pics of my other tanks but I have a large corn snakes, two eastern milk snakes, a solomon island tree boa, and a kenyan sand boa. The corn and milks have similar setups with several places to hide, shavings, water dish, and branches/fake plants. The tree boa has a tall tank with plenty of natural branches, and the sand boa has plenty of room to burrow.

I'm sure you've done research on the basic needs of a snake tank. The extras are up to your own taste.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Dec 2, 2006)

Not a King Snake or other Terrestrial Snake but here's my girl in the living room.

I tried giving her a natural looking setup that she can go anywhere and feel secure.

Female Green Tree Python (Aru Locale)



















Enjoy!


----------



## Natemass (Dec 2, 2006)

nice ETB i wish i had the money for that


----------



## Joe Xavier (Dec 2, 2006)

nice tanks!
So basically a good 'substrate' would be the wood shavings? How often do you change the whole set?


----------



## GailC (Dec 3, 2006)

Not just any wood shavings, only aspen shavings are safe for a snake.
For a baby I clean my whole tanks out every couple of weeks, of course do spot cleaning when you see poo


----------



## ChrisNCT (Dec 3, 2006)

waldo said:


> Not just any wood shavings, only aspen shavings are safe for a snake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScorpDemon (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm a cypress man myself. Mulch looks much more natural to me, and I like the natural look.


----------



## Joe Xavier (Dec 3, 2006)

so aspen, cyprus and mulch can be used?


----------



## Khaz Rhoz Zek (Dec 4, 2006)

Great enclosures, guys.


----------



## ScorpDemon (Dec 4, 2006)

Aspen or cypress shavings or mulch.. as long as its from aspen or cypress and contains no pesticides or fertilizer.


----------



## Joe Xavier (Dec 4, 2006)

ah... thanks for the info~
wonderful info...


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 29, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> Not a King Snake or other Terrestrial Snake but here's my girl in the living room.
> 
> I tried giving her a natural looking setup that she can go anywhere and feel secure.
> 
> ...


She is a Jewel!! beauty :worship:  
here is my handsome boy and hiz hangout


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jan 29, 2007)

What are ETB's temperment like?


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 29, 2007)

Scolopendra55 said:


> What are ETB's temperment like?


I never keept Emeralds
mine is 'Chondropython viridis' aka Green Tree Python
der is few specimens by localities, 'Aru' Type is from Aru Island , 'Biak' Island Type, 'Sorong', 'Jayapura', 'Wamena', ETC, 
they all have several supposed patternin differences between localities, so is ther temperments
mine is cross Wamena/Sorong
sweetest thing, wingless lill dragon, my best buddy


----------



## green_bottle_04 (Jan 31, 2007)

Scolopendra55 said:


> What are ETB's temperment like?


well...the first off neither set of pics are of ETBs...they are Chondros, aka Green Tree Pythons...the one i have is possesed by the devil himself. it LOVES to bite...and they pack a heck of a punch! i also have an ETB...they are not AS nippy...but will still bite...they also arent quite as thick bodied as the GTPs. at least mine isnt...


----------



## arrowhd (Feb 2, 2007)

This is my California kingsnakes setup.


----------

